# Moving to Istanbul



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone! I am moving to Istanbul this summer. Could you recommend a moving company? Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

try https://servicemarket.com/
And stay safe!


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

thank you very much rsinner!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If I were you, I would choose a company in Istanbul to arrange everything fro you.

That way, if there is a problem on arrival you can complain and nag someone local to you to sort things out. If its a UAE shipper, they will just ignore you as they know you will not fly back to sort the problem out with them.


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for this piece of advice, twowheelsgood! 

I absolutely agree with you. I have already realized it while communicating with some of the shipping companies in Dubai. They agreed to provide the services but they were not able to respond to my questions regarding Turkish customs regulations. I am now looking for the companies with the agents in Turkey to be on the safe side


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Maraber said:


> I am now looking for the companies with the agents in Turkey to be on the safe side


Do it the other way - find Turkish companies and ask if they can arrange collection in the UAE as the ones who can, will be experienced international shippers, whereas the ones that struggle can only handle local Turkish removals.


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

that's a good point! Thanks a lot, twowheelsgood!


----------



## Ubaid7729 (Jun 21, 2017)

I can't recommend a moving company in Dubai, but I know how difficult to moving to another country may be and how expensive the services can be. Faced the same issue several months ago. Yet still, try to find a really trusted company, otherwise you risk to have lots of problems.


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you, Ubaid7729! Indeed, it is not an easy task


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not suggesting this company but you need to make sure whichever organization you opt for has similar affiliations http://www.dasadxb.com/affiliations

This should give you some sort of security. Whichever way round you make the decision, choose a company that has offices in both locations or a network that covers both locations.


----------



## Maraber (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you, BedouGirl! 
Indeed, that's the best way to avoid problems. I am already in communication with one company in Istanbul and one company in Dubai that has an office in Istanbul. Checking their terms.


----------

